# Er visit for me today



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am having some very light spotting so i am going in to the er. could be another mc and if it is then it wasnt ment this time around......sad but hopefully everything will be fine. will let everyone know what's up when I get back.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope everything is ok


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sorry. 
as a person whose had mc's 
I feel ya.
PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will pray for you, I have had my issues with mc's too. If it is light spotting and no cramps then it could be normal. Many women spot while they are pregnant so I will pray for that! I feel like such a paranoid freak about every little pain because of the mc's I know how you feel.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, here is what the er dr told me and he wasNOT going to sugar coat this:

My Hcg levels showed i was 10 weeks so I was currect with my due date and conception. NOW, the problem is I went in for slight cramping and very light spotting which I know is a red flag (all of us who have lost a pregnancy or two would know and panic) well, instinctivly I felt off and went in. SO, my hcg levels were high he told me, high enough for a fetal heart beat BUT guess what? no fetal heart beat so he said straight up too me..........


fetal demise (due to no heart beat) OR fetal is too early to see a heart beat

said there is a 50/50 chance on both sides and he says to continue my prenatals and water/food intake INCASE it is merely a threatened MC and the baby's heart isnt picked up yet which....I asked. Should I just count my losses? He said, If it makes me feel better. He also says to go to the obgyn if im not spotting or bleeding in 2 days and see if my hcg levels dont drop. If they do, MC, if not baby may still be with us. If i start bleeding........off too the er once again. So really, this one was healthy and well.......they seen the baby and the yolk sac but just no beat of its little heart which I cried when I heard that. BUT, things happen that sometimes can't be explained and 5 out of ever pregnancy ends in a mc. I havent started bleeding, I'm still spotting old colored blood but it could be a pending MC and if so I wish the rest of you happy healthy pregnancies! =)


I will keep everyone updated if anything changes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I will still pray for you on the chance you still have the baby! That is so scary so now what do you do? Are you going to to your regular OBGYN? Have you been to your first prenatal exam yet? You will be in my prayers!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lisa, my dr wouldnt see me until this week. he refused so I never had my first exam. I had my actual confirmed pregnancy but no exam. as for OBGYN, it depends on if I stop spotting. If so i will be gathering the little money we do have to go to the drs and if not I will be going back to the er. Like I said...sometimes things happen and there is no explanation. I have seen this alot tho in early pregnancy and the dr says everything was great besides the obvious no heart beat but..........there is always next time.


EDIT: I also found out that the other er staff misdiagnosed me with a y shaped uterus.
The er dr (summerlin hospital) said that my uterus is perfectly fine. so that is great to hear! the the MC are natural. He even asked what blood typ Mark and i are.... both + he is A+ I am O+ so we are copatable so that wasnt the cause of this.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I spotted in the begining of my pregnancy and my doctor said it was really quite common.
Did they do an ultrasound.
because they could have seen the heartbeat that way.
That's when my first heart beat was detected.
and about two weeks ago I was ten weeks and I heard the heartbeat just fine so that's odd.
It seems as if they aren't giving you the correct care.
Even in an early pregnancy they should be doing ultrasounds.
my first vaginal ultrasounds started at four weeks.
and every time I've gone into the er
theyve checked fetal heart beats.
HCG
Ultrasound,
bllod tests,
and vaginal pap smears and things


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I spotted in the begining of my pregnancy and my doctor said it was really quite common.
> Did they do an ultrasound.
> because they could have seen the heartbeat that way.
> That's when my first heart beat was detected.
> ...


they did blood work, including hcg levels (which is why he said they were high enough to see a fetal heart beat)
Ultrasound (looked for a heart beat)
Vaginal ultrasound (checked uterus shape, for tuble, and heartbeat which they didnt find)

they did a kicka$$ job and treated me very well!

like i said before........

they did an ultrasound, they seen the tiny bean and the yolk sac BUT...no heartbeat

had cramps lastnight, had a clear stringy discharge with some pink blood all night and today but no onset of actual MC yet so I am confused and I may need a D&C to help it along since i am almost thinking it wont pass naturally this time around
I can't base my pregancy symptoms still because my hcg levels were still high so with the hormones I will have my symptoms. I will be going back tomorrow and seeing what they say again.....because I really am confused. this didn't happen last time, the spotting turned quickly into bleeding with that one but this one there is only clear mucus with some pink blood which is odd too me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

In the past when I had a MC they did a DNC right in the office after they detected no heart beat. The second time I was about 5 months or a little less and I went into full MC and by the time I got to the hospital I was bleeding severely and still had to have a DNC. Hopefully you can have it naturally but if not they will have to do a DNC. Have you had one before? Ugh I have had 3 and they are not fun but you'll be ok. That is what makes me high risk is I have had 3 and that can cause scarring.

I wish you the best and let us know what they say when you go back. I would be confused in your position too since you are 10 weeks and no heart beat. Did you call your Doctor for an apt or is that who you are going to tomorrow? Good luck hun.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I had 1 before in October with my first and this one my first i lost it at 4 weeks HCG was 80 and dropped.. I had a normal MC with that one but this one seems to not know what we are doing with it. Im not sure my body realized the baby's death yet or my hcg levels havent dropped enough to induce the natural MC. I think i will be going back to the er tomorrow and see what they say again. If anything is a D&C safer and does it hurt? I wonder if they can give me some meds that can help bring it along. IDK, my mom will be here later..I thought for sure I'd have the bleeding lastnight but all I had was clear pink mucus which I have never seen that before. could be possable it is still preparing for the MC? I really would like to go to an obgyn but the money is NOT there. I can borrow money from my mom and maybe pawn something since Mark said he HAS no money all of it goes to the car........thought it was selfish but I am going to try to get to an OBGYN tomorrow


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe you could sign up for medical through the state? It could be your mucus plug. Good luck.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

When you go to the ER they should be able to sign you up for emergency medical to help you. That is what it is there for, if you dont have to money for proper health care they should help you. Ugh dont ge me going on health care in this country. I wish you all the best. Usually when people have a mucousy discharge it is a sign of ovulating. this is odd to say the least I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that is so wierd at 10wks prego they should be able to hear the heartbeat. I hope you do okay


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well the medical here in vegas sucks. I was going to go get welfare since MARK didn't want to put us on his card which is selfish of him. As far as I know I am capable of working so they wouldn't give me medical. Welfare willNOT give medical to just normal women like me now and the er wont do any benifits with me. i asked and they said no and the most they could take off my bill was 500$. so if anything I will be going to umc tomorrow to get more tests and another us.

Aimee, it is very odd because the blood has been OLD blood and very light aswell with some clear mucus and some pink colored blood in it. It doesnt seem to be the plug but it could very well be that. I am just wondering why it is taking so long to kick in unless my mom is right and I am just spotting and the baby is fine which I doubt and if it is Id be completely shocked! So tomorrow I should be posting more on what is going on because I am very curious as to what the issue is.

my last MC I spotted, cramped then while I was in the er I started bleeding and by the 3rd day everything was out and I bled for only 6 days and was over. I never had any mucus like this or the brown blood it was red and bright with the last one



Chinadog, My sister didn't hear her babies heart until 11 or 12 weeks. she got what I had at 10 weeks...no fetal heart beat. I am sure I may need a D&C or maybe the umc can give me meds to help it along or give me more info on how long it will take or what i should do.



EDIT: I looked up the mucus issue. it says it is an early labor sign. wtf? is that normal at 10 weeks?
I am also having contractions which I can tell comes and goes. now i'm really confused. *Smacks face*

like i said..my other MC wasnt like this at all!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you look into medicaid? Also you should call planned parenthood they have low cost prenatal care. So your BF has insurance but didn't want his pregnant GF on his plan? 
man we will talk about that when you feel better!

Anyway a D&C (oops I said DNC hee hee) is painful and IMO not the preferred way but if you have to you have to. I do not think it would be a mucus plug because I think it said that does not happen till way later on in pregnancy. Now I have never had a child and this is my first one but I remember reading something about that developing but not till late. (I could totally be wrong) There are programs for you to get involved in check into medicaid pregnancy, it covers you from the time you test positive till 2 months after the baby is born.

https://dwss.nv.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=96&Itemid=247

You also can say do lost your job and are still looking for one and get some sort of assistance. Your not married for play the single mother routine because you need medical care for you baby. I just helped a friend get set up on medicaid a few months ago because her BF left her homeless and pregnant! Scum bag.... anyway there are options also look into planned parenthood

If you need more help just PM I know we are in different states but somethings might be the same.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's just how she described it makes it sound like it. I've heard of people loosing the plug throughout the pregnancy.
Losing Your Mucous Plug
If you notice blood tinged mucous before your thirty-sixth week of pregnancy, notify your doctor right away.

I hope you can get to an OB as soon as possible. They can give you meds to stop premature labor if you are having cramping/contractions. The ER people mean well but they don't always know what to do. I woke up after having surgery on my hand for my dog bite(3months prego) and they were arguing with each other about what pain meds were safe for me to take. I just took some extra strength Tylenol after calling my Midwife and asking her about it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good post! I had to look it up too and it said you start forming a mucus plug shortly after implantation. You learn something new everyday, I thought I read it developed later but I guess it read when it come out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> well, here is what the er dr told me and he wasNOT going to sugar coat this:
> 
> My Hcg levels showed i was 10 weeks so I was currect with my due date and conception. NOW, the problem is I went in for slight cramping and very light spotting which I know is a red flag (all of us who have lost a pregnancy or two would know and panic) well, instinctivly I felt off and went in. SO, my hcg levels were high he told me, high enough for a fetal heart beat BUT guess what? no fetal heart beat so he said straight up too me..........
> 
> ...


Keep taking your prenatals & pray about this. I'll be praying for you too & everything happens for a reason. 

I lost my first at 4 weeks & have had trouble conceiving since. But I've also learned to evaluate life a little more than I use too - so good things can come from bad


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry to read this hun.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

On my way in now,for bleeding.
and I'm sorry for the way things are going
I will be praying for you non stop.
losing a child isn't easy.


----------

